# Urgent foster or permanent home for cat and two kittens



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This mother cat and her two kittens were rescued from someone who was going to drown them, by a friend's son. He cannot keep as his toddler won't leave them alone (!!?). He never intended keeping them just doing a good deed, but the kits are only seven weeks old so too young to be rehomed without the mother. Mother is black, I don't know what colour the kittens are.

Cats Protection do not want to know. This is typical as I had been looking for cats and now I've got Betsy I can't take them. I have no idea how she would be with another cat, and I don't have any more rooms in which to keep them.

If anyone can help please contact me. They are in North Herts, but I don't mind driving them somewhere else.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try Gill at KumfyKatzRescue say Kelly-joy sent you, I know she has a foster who has space in Caversham just over an hour from you so I am sure she will take them


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Try Gill at KumfyKatzRescue say Kelly-joy sent you, I know she has a foster who has space in Caversham just over an hour from you so I am sure she will take them


Thanks. I was hoping you might see this.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

keep me updated


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This cat and two kittens (or should I say three kittens, as it seems the mother is only 9 months old!) has now found a secure foster home.

Thank you to all who tried to help.


----------

